# Needing pics of Whitetail Wall Pedestal Mounts



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a buck in the freezer that is my personal best so far and I'm going to be taking it to the taxidermist very soon. I live around the Beaumont area if anyone has recommendations on a good taxidermist, I don't mind driving if the taxidermist is worth it because I want a good lookin mount when I get it back and I don't mind paying a good price for quality work. I am trying to see if anyone has a wall pedestal mount that they can post pics of because I know for sure that I want a "wall pedestal mount", I would like to have a pic of the exact mount I want so I can bring it to the taxidermist when I drop it off. Any pics and taxidermist recommendations is really appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## El Sauz (Aug 14, 2009)

Here are 2 of mine. I really like the wall pedestals along with floor pedestals.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

not as good as yours, but here is my mount


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Mount*

Here is one of mine.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone else have any pics of wall pedestal mounts?


----------



## yamahammer (Aug 7, 2004)

Have a few wall pedestal mounts, this is my favorite-


----------



## carpetguy (May 13, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

First pic kinda shows the difference in flat shoulder mount antelope and the wall-pedestal mount 6.

I love em' im gettin my muley done in pedestal,and maybe one day when the young'n grows up a little i'll transfer it to a pedestal,as for now i keep it high.
I really like the leather work with the hoof prints,mine is not that fancy,but great idea! Awesome mount!


----------

